# [SOLVED] Toshiba laptop not working?



## doggylover1220 (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay 2 days ago my laptop was working fine! yesterday when i put the top up. none of the lights were on! So i pressed the power button.. and guess what? NOTHING!so I left it alone.. Now when i just got back home I tried to turn it on.. It still doesn't work..
I've had it for about 2 or 3 years now.. The warranty is out I think


Help me plz.. I'm using home shared computer.. And I will not tell my mom unless all my options on fixing this problem doesn't work.. I'm really worried about this.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

hello doggylover1220,

Could you specify which Toshiba laptop you have?

Take the battery out and also the power supply (charger), hold the power button in for 30 seconds. Make sure the power cord is plugged into the wall securely and the power cord hasn't come loose from the charger.

Plug the laptop in (no battery) and try and turn the computer on.


----------



## doggylover1220 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

okay ummm i'm nto sure what you mean but for the Satellite it says A305-S6905
Model NO. PSAG8U-04001W

It sometimes did get really hot and i'm nto sure if it burned out.. I really wanna use it.And how do I take battery out because I odn't wanna mess it up some-more


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

Thank you, that is the information I needed. 

The power charger will get hot during use, it is common. And yes, it may have burned out. 

The battery should be on the bottom towards the back. There will be a slide lock that you need to push to one side and it should just pop out.


----------



## doggylover1220 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

what does it mean when it has burned out? DO I have to get a new laptop?Will I be able to fix this myself?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

No... The power supply may have burned out.

And I can't say if you will be able to fix this yourself or not. 

I want you to follow the instructions I left for you in post 2.

Then let me know the results.

And if anything else happened prior to the problem, let me know.


----------



## doggylover1220 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

Okay I took out the battery. Do I keep it out for a certain amount of time then put it back in and try to turn it on?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

Don't put the battery back in yet. Leave it completely unplugged and hold the power button in for 30-60 seconds. Then plug in the charger and try to boot the computer.


----------



## doggylover1220 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

It didn't work. I held the power button for a minute then put the battery back in, and tried to turn it on. I think my laptop is permenantly damaged =/

and can you tell me how a laptop gets burned out and what can I do for it


----------



## doggylover1220 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

Oh and while I looked in th eback I saw the fan.. I jsut finished reading baout toshiba laptops are known to overheat. That's what mien does. There's a lot of dust in the fan on my laptop.. COuld that be the problem to?I've never cleaned it and have the slightest idea how


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

Overheating will definitely do that. Overheating is the number one cause of laptop death in the world, right next to fatal accidents (like falling off the table).

You would clean those vents out with compressed air, which is available at most computer shops, electronics stores and WalMart. 

You can try cleaning the vents but it won't do any good at this point. So, unless you are 100% comfortable taking the laptop completely apart, I suggest you take it to a repair center and have it looked at by a tech. To be honest, they will probably say it has a bad mother board.


----------



## doggylover1220 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

Can I get that replaced?

--------------------------------EDIT----------------------------------
Well, I jsut finished reading something that says a lot of toshiba laptops have been recalled due to overheating. Mine wasn't on the list, but it'll give my mom a good reason not to be mad at me because I didn't mess it up. Looks like i'll probably won't be getting that much for Christmas now if I get a new laptop =/

darn overheating!


----------



## doggylover1220 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba laptop not working?*

Now my laptop works. I just had to give it time when you said take the battery out for a couple of seconds.Then I had to charge it again. My charger no longer works as it use to. It's like the plastic part is melting

OH and Thanks for your help :grin:


----------

